# Cambelt replacement schedule - every 5 yrs, seriously?



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

When I got my 2008 model the dealer said it had a timing chain not belt. The service book refers to a chain too. Both are wrong. The car now has 65K miles and I had it fully inspected recently by Audi and by my local indy.

The indy who inspected last said that the cambelt was replaced at some point for a non-oem part as it has no VW logo and the water pump is tight and working as it should. I got full service history but I reckon the belt was replaced by an independent garage by the previous owner as paperwork is missing.

Does anyone else here think that replacing the cambelt and water pump every 5 years when you're not doing 60K in that time is too much?

Nevermind the cost (I was quoted £480 all in w/ water pump by my reliable indy), I just find it hard to imagine that a belt would give up in just a few years of use. Any thoughts?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Belts are rubber, rubber degrades with age as well as use.

For the money, I'll change mine every 4 years.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, On the German VW forums they state there is no time limit just 75k miles & it's only the UK that state a time limit of 5 years.
Vauxhall state 100k miles or 10 years for my Nurburg VXR, but dealer states 6 years max.
My VXR is now 8 years old with 30k & still original belt. [smiley=book2.gif] 
Pays your money & takes your choice, as they say.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

wsantos said:


> When I got my 2008 model the dealer said it had a timing chain not belt. The service book refers to a chain too. Both are wrong. The car now has 65K miles and I had it fully inspected recently by Audi and by my local indy.


What engine do you have? If you have a BPY/BWA engine then the timing belt interval is 175k kms (110k miles).



wsantos said:


> The indy who inspected last said that the cambelt was replaced at some point for a non-oem part as it has no VW logo and the water pump is tight and working as it should.


The logos/lettering can fade over time. I had the same on my car I couldn't see any markings but was clear to me it was the original timing belt, tensioner, water pump when I got it apart. They weren't "bad" at all (see my next sentence) but car was 10k kms over the interval so yeah it was time for a change. The thing about the belt is _you can't tell_ by visual inspection, what condition it's in. You might be able to identify a new or fairly new belt being in there but otherwise the belt type you can't really tell if it's old or worn or anything like that from a visual. Now I mean it's possible it might look bad, but it's far more likely it _looks_ perfectly fine. That don't mean it can't snap the next day if it's old/worn. The belt is not simply "a rubber belt" like one might imagine--it's a belt made from fibres and metal reinforced. Just because it doesn't "look worn" doesn't mean it's not in need of replacement. Timing belts like these don't tend to "look cracked", seem eroded/worn, or have those kinds of visual indications regarding "time to replace". Because they live under a cover(s) they are also not subject to UV or excessive dirt, water, or other elements--so they can indeed _look_ "fine" even after hundreds of thousands of kms.



wsantos said:


> I got full service history but I reckon the belt was replaced by an independent garage by the previous owner as paperwork is missing.


You should not "reckon" a timing belt was replaced IMO. You should "reckon" the other way and "err on the side of caution" meaning to assume it _wasn't_ changed. That said, if you have a 2.0T BPY/BWA/etc. EA113 engine, it wouldn't have needed to be changed yet anyway--you still have another 50k miles or so to go.



wsantos said:


> Does anyone else here think that replacing the cambelt and water pump every 5 years when you're not doing 60K in that time is too much?


Yes it is. You don't need to replace it after 5 years. The service schedule mentions the timing belt separately, not in the "interval" maintenances, and doesn't indicate a time period. However, even if you were to go by the intervals, Audi says you need to do the next interval if the mileage is not reached, one year after the previous. There are 13 intervals before the 175k (km) interval so in that sense you'd have about 13 years before you'd need to do it on the interval (again even though it's not mentioned as an "interval" service). In your case you do actually have a 2008 car, which means 2021 is about 13 years (give or take depending on the original in-service date).

Would I do it now? Nah, I'd just keep on truckin' if I were you. I'd just wait to hit the mileage or at least close to it. Being cautious, I'd still maybe do it only when it got to 100k miles/160k km, or it hit 20 years in age (if that occurred first). But, it's entirely up to you. Main point is it's not a 60k mile interval, it's about twice that.


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks for your comprehensive reply. It's a BWA engine in my case and the service manual does say 100K miles without stating a period of time. As Hoggy said, it is only in the UK where Audi decided to come up with the time interval of 5 years. I read an old thread here from 2012 where someone posted an email from an Audi dealer blaming the state of our roads and traffic jams compared to continental Europe for the difference!

The TT is my first VW/Audi car but had quite a few over the years. None had a replacement schedule for the timing belt based on time but distance. Being major components, replacing the belt and pump every 5 years and around 30K miles (in my case) seems very wasteful! People don't replace tyres every 2-3 years, sparks every year and oil/filter every month when doing just a few thousand miles in a year, right? That'd be a lot of expensive waste.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

I changed mine straight away, not a chance I'd go to Audi's recommended mileage/time. 5yrs or 60K, whatever comes first.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

wsantos said:


> Thanks for your comprehensive reply. It's a BWA engine in my case and the service manual does say 100K miles without stating a period of time. As Hoggy said, it is only in the UK where Audi decided to come up with the time interval of 5 years. I read an old thread here from 2012 where someone posted an email from an Audi dealer blaming the state of our roads and traffic jams compared to continental Europe for the difference!
> 
> The TT is my first VW/Audi car but had quite a few over the years. None had a replacement schedule for the timing belt based on time but distance. Being major components, replacing the belt and pump every 5 years and around 30K miles (in my case) seems very wasteful! People don't replace tyres every 2-3 years, sparks every year and oil/filter every month when doing just a few thousand miles in a year, right? That'd be a lot of expensive waste.


This is a very naive and very British approach to car maintenance about trying to push everything to breaking point

IMO the American approach to oil / filters / plugs / general engine maintenance is way better hence they see considerably (and consistently) higher mileage from the same engines being used in much harsher conditions


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

X5TUU said:


> wsantos said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your comprehensive reply. It's a BWA engine in my case and the service manual does say 100K miles without stating a period of time. As Hoggy said, it is only in the UK where Audi decided to come up with the time interval of 5 years. I read an old thread here from 2012 where someone posted an email from an Audi dealer blaming the state of our roads and traffic jams compared to continental Europe for the difference!
> ...


+1
I do oil and filter x3 per year and plugs x2 just to keep everything as fresh as possible


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

This is a very naive and very British approach to car maintenance about trying to push everything to breaking point

IMO the American approach to oil / filters / plugs / general engine maintenance is way better hence they see considerably (and consistently) higher mileage from the same engines being used in much harsher conditions [/quote]

What a load of bullock. You can't compare the size and climates of the U.S to what we have in the UK for starters. The question was whether 5 years wasn't too short of an interval for both major components, the water pump and the cambelt. 100K miles as per the manual is absolutely fine.

BTW since when do carmakers set the replacement schedule for parts which is what most sensible car owners follow, to the limit of their lifespan? They're set with a safety margin as standard. Replacing stuff for the sake of doing so is just wasteful. Car parts don't just get made out of thin air, you know.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

What a load of bullock. You can't compare the size and climates of the U.S to what we have in the UK for starters. The question was whether 5 years wasn't too short of an interval for both major components, the water pump and the cambelt. 100K miles as per the manual is absolutely fine.

BTW since when do carmakers set the replacement schedule for parts which is what most sensible car owners follow, to the limit of their lifespan? They're set with a safety margin as standard. Replacing stuff for the sake of doing so is just wasteful. Car parts don't just get made out of thin air, you know.[/quote]

Why ask then, if you're already convinced you're right?

60K and 5yrs has always been the recommendation on any car I've ever owned since 1993 and if you buy a car and don't know if it's been done, you do it rather than the thing snap and pop goes your engine. Searching for 'I knew I was right' answers :?


----------



## AB888 (May 23, 2021)

Ok ok so reading this has me wondering about mine now&#8230; :?

Mine is a mk2 3.2 so I think mine is a chain? Not expecting it to last a lifetime, but I have FASH and 95k on the clock and will check my records to see if it's already been done, if not should I consider replacement anytime soon then?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

AB888 said:


> Ok ok so reading this has me wondering about mine now&#8230; :?
> 
> Mine is a mk2 3.2 so I think mine is a chain? Not expecting it to last a lifetime, but I have FASH and 95k on the clock and will check my records to see if it's already been done, if not should I consider replacement anytime soon then?


Hi, If it's had frequent engine oil/filter changes the chains should be fine. Wear can e checked using VCDS.
Hoggy.


----------



## AB888 (May 23, 2021)

Thanks Hoggy, feel more reassured but will get it checked


----------



## bitza19 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi ! Should I change cambelt for an Audi TT MK2 2008 2.0TFSI BWA engine code with 70k miles done ? My local mechanic said that I should change it straight away!Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

bitza19 said:


> Hi ! Should I change cambelt for an Audi TT MK2 2008 2.0TFSI BWA engine code with 70k miles done ? My local mechanic said that I should change it straight away!Thanks in advance!


Hi, Has it been replaced previously? if not, at 70k & 12 years old I would say yes.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

bitza19 said:


> Hi ! Should I change cambelt for an Audi TT MK2 2008 2.0TFSI BWA engine code with 70k miles done ? My local mechanic said that I should change it straight away!Thanks in advance!


For def, I bought mine with 62K on it, it was the first thing I did. Beware big name belt kits that are supplied with shitty Chinese bearings also, my mech refused to fit or stand over what I'd bought to do the job with, bearing had play in it straight out of the box


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

bitza19 said:


> Hi ! Should I change cambelt for an Audi TT MK2 2008 2.0TFSI BWA engine code with 70k miles done ? My local mechanic said that I should change it straight away!Thanks in advance!


Have it inspected as a minimum if you don't know it it's been replaced or not. Watch for signs such as leaking water pump, loss of power. These are indicators that the belt is due for a change.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't know what "American approach" you guys are talking about, the vast majority of ppl in Can/US _like_ the longer maintenance intervals that are common these days. Nobody _wants_ to be having to go for an oil change every couple months and spending all kinds of money on this and that all the time, just to own a vehicle. Did you guys last visit the US in the 90s or something? lol

Anyway all I'm gonna say is my TT was bought used last fall, 185k kms on the clock and the timing belt was never changed, I'm about 99% sure of that. That's 10k over the interval already and while I was super nervous driving the car for the couple thousand kms I did before changing it in the spring, the truth is it probably could have gone much longer too. No I wasn't going to be outright foolish and _not_ change it after the interval but at the same time the car went nearly 9 years and that many kms without batting an eye. I changed the cam chain and tensioner too and they were in great shape as well--for a car with this mileage I thought for sure thing things were "needed" but nah that chain/tensioner were fine too. I've seen people pull the chain tensioner out at way lower mileage and see cracking in the guide but I had none of that at all. Still changed it since I bought the parts and it was a bit of a job to get apart, but really...It. Was. Fine.

I was even tempted to leave the original water pump in place when I did the timing belt, lol. But I changed it out anyway. I'd imagine the water pump would probably have gone another 10 years TBH.



Rufflesj said:


> +1
> I do oil and filter x3 per year and plugs x2 just to keep everything as fresh as possible


Plugs? You mean spark plugs? _ Twice a year?_ Are you serious? Are you using copper plugs or something? That seems insane.

On my first A3 with an EA888, I changed the plugs at the 95k interval (the first ones were changed under Audi Care) and noticed they were _absolutely fine_ when I pulled the old ones. Since I was worried about "following the schedule" to a T back then, I changed them anyway. I think I still have those spark plugs sitting in the little boxes of the replacements somewhere as I didn't want to throw them out since they were still fine :lol:

On my second A3 I honestly would not have changed the plugs in the car up until now (nearly 9 years and about 120k km) if it weren't for the fact that I put a K04 on it 3-4 years ago. So yeah I changed the plugs then because it's recommended to use one heat range different when you put a K04 on it, so I did. Those plugs are in there still now and have had no issues. I'll probably pull 'em out and have a look before winter but I have a feeling they are still fine too.

My TT, even after doing a _slew_ of maintenance items since I got it, the plugs it it looked like they must have been changed in the last year. So they remain one thing I didn't change at all. I changed the coils (there's a legitimate reason I did this) but absolutely no need for me to throw out good plugs. Plugs in these engines are gonna last 100k kms, _easy_, and probably more beyond that.

I wonder what you guys think about the EA211 belt interval, lol.


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Got my car new in 2009 it's only done 50k and I'm on my third cam belt and water pump etc.fitted every 5 years only covering 4K a year. Fitted by Audi each time and you get free MOTs


----------



## fuzzyduck2 (Feb 28, 2013)

I was surprised when they stated the replacement interval but have gone along with it. Part of the reason is that I am the sole owner of a 2010 low mileage TT coupe, had it dealer serviced (all receipts) and could well keep it for another 5+ years. I'm hoping this gives me a bit more leeway for goodwill gestures on repairs, if and when the oil consumption becomes an issue. (i'm on 60K and consumption has reached about a litre every 1200 miles  )


----------



## eccles291 (May 4, 2013)

I had my cam belt & water pump changed today on my TDi, only 11,000 miles after it was last done BUT that was 5 years ago. My mechanic said the old belt had stretched a bit and always fits genuine Audi replacements as other non-OEM just aren't worth the small saving in purchase price. I don't know if it was my imagination but on the short 5 mile run home the engine felt better/tighter and less diesely (if that's a word!). :?:


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Don't know what "American approach" you guys are talking about, the vast majority of ppl in Can/US _like_ the longer maintenance intervals that are common these days. Nobody _wants_ to be having to go for an oil change every couple months and spending all kinds of money on this and that all the time, just to own a vehicle. Did you guys last visit the US in the 90s or something? lol
> 
> Anyway all I'm gonna say is my TT was bought used last fall, 185k kms on the clock and the timing belt was never changed, I'm about 99% sure of that. That's 10k over the interval already and while I was super nervous driving the car for the couple thousand kms I did before changing it in the spring, the truth is it probably could have gone much longer too. No I wasn't going to be outright foolish and _not_ change it after the interval but at the same time the car went nearly 9 years and that many kms without batting an eye. I changed the cam chain and tensioner too and they were in great shape as well--for a car with this mileage I thought for sure thing things were "needed" but nah that chain/tensioner were fine too. I've seen people pull the chain tensioner out at way lower mileage and see cracking in the guide but I had none of that at all. Still changed it since I bought the parts and it was a bit of a job to get apart, but really...It. Was. Fine.
> 
> ...


How can you possibly know the belt was never done???

Yes, plugs twice a year and there's a noticeable change when I do change them, iridium BTW but have ruthenium coming next week for this time around.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Rufflesj said:


> How can you possibly know the belt was never done???


I have the service history from Audi for the first for years the car was OTR. The car took around 6 months to sell from first owner to second where it went from first party stealer to private dealer. The next 3.5ish years I do not have the service history but when you work on things, there are many telltale signs that work has been performed before and that someone else has "been in there before". Many things almost certainly had never been touched. A lot of stuff has to be moved/removed to get to the timing belt--that's actually the hardest part of the job. Of note the engine mount has to come out and the bolts have to be replaced. Probably the biggest telltale of me doing the job myself--the mount bolts are all TTY and therefore I marked them--something very common for mechanics reassembling.

Also the part condition there are more telltales. Not going to go through every one of them obviously but you know when you are working on things. As said the markings on the belt had all faded/worn away. It's very doubtful had it been changed within the last couple years they'd have been completely wiped out like they were. Also no marks on the main timing gear (there's actually not even a factory permanent marking even though there's supposed to be), so again extremely unlikely someone changed that belt before.

The second owner was a female, fitness instructor, had her maintenance done somewhere (i.e. a shop, mechanic). There was nothing outwardly wrong with the car at the time I bought it (as-is) except the front brake rotors needed to be changed as they were badly "warped". (I did a full brake job F&R anyway even though only the front rotors needed attention). It's more than likely she got rid of the car because mechanic told her timing belt was due, plus those brakes, plus whatever else and tallied up the bill in the thousands (which is what you'd pay for this kind of stuff in the shop). Instead of doing those things, she just ditched the car for cheap--which is how I got it for cheap in turn 



Rufflesj said:


> Yes, plugs twice a year and there's a noticeable change when I do change them, iridium BTW but have ruthenium coming next week for this time around.


Just like my neighbour who swears there's a noticeable difference when he gets his oil changed, lol. Did you do dyno runs to verify this difference? See if there's a difference in the randoms in the mode $06 data even? I mean you do what you want but you're basically just throwing out good spark plugs. If you can show the proof there actually is a difference that's another story but my money is on that not happening. Unless there's something wrong with the way your engine is running there's no way you should run through spark plugs like that and have them be bad several times a year. Also finding all the unobtanium type spark plugs you can--that stuff doesn't really make any difference either. Been shown on dynos to do basically nothing. Theoretically Silverstones should provide the best electrical spark but the reality is there's a lot of other factors at play other than the conductor material. (If you didn't know about Silverstones I hope you _don't_ run out to buy them lol.)

Like I said, it's your car you do what you want but the plugs do indeed last _far_ longer than you are changing them. Spark plugs are not any kind of weak point for these engines (or almost any for that matter)--the coils can go bad, the coils are often replaced with better ones on high hp builds, but most that happens to the plugs is they change the heat range. They may need to be changed more frequently if the car is tracked (then _everything_ is changed more frequently), but for a road-driven or "daily driver" car it's pointless.

You would theoretically get better performance using copper plugs if you're changing them as often as you are instead of finding whatever next material they are marketing as bestest evar. The unobtanium can be whatever "rare metal" they think up next but the reason manufacturers even started using platinum to begin with has nothing to do with performance (again copper produces a better spark)--it has to do with exactly what we're talking about here. People don't _want_ cars that need "tune ups" every 30k kms these days, and that's what platinum, iridium, provide--_far_ longer change intervals.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Rufflesj said:
> 
> 
> > How can you possibly know the belt was never done???
> ...


You're getting very boring with your condescending parroted biblical posts. Try not treating everyone on here as if they are naïve and stupid would maybe suit you better.

Car lumpy on idle, car not lumpy on idle after replacing plugs - how isn't that a noticeable change??? Ah but wait, you don't take 10secs to take things like that into consideration, your thoughts are that we all think we're gaining 10hp changing oil and plugs :roll:

Jeez, with your superior knowledge, why aren't you working for NASA? :roll:


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

So, unsatisfied by the explanations I keep coming across online about the cambelt replacement schedule I contacted Audi UK. They got back to me with this:

"Dear Mr Santos

Thank you for your reply and for providing your vehicle details.

I referred your enquiry to our Technical Support Team who has provided the following:

The UK recommendations are additional to the factory recommendations.

The cambelt is one of the hardest-working components in the engine. Any component working this hard will eventually show signs of fatigue. A worn or damaged belt could become slack or even snap, often causing severe engine damage which is very expensive to repair.

The mileage replacement recommended by Volkswagen Group is not always relevant to conditions experienced by customers in the UK.

Stop-start journeys on congested roads may cause additional wear on parts compared to the optimum conditions experienced in some parts of Europe.

The revised recommendation introduces consistency between retail and fleet and will protect customers with very low-mileage cars from cambelt failure. Cambelts are rubber-based with high-tensile fibres components that can deteriorate over time and it could be many years before these customers reach the recommended factory mileage interval changes.

Audi UK recommends a cambelt change interval of five years.

I hope this helps with your enquiry. If I can be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Kind regards

Janet Firth
Customer Relations Advisor

Audi UK

Tel 0800 699 888 
Email [email protected]"

Therefore, our less than perfect roads and traffic jams are to blame for the change in the guidance for the cambelt...I still think that 100K miles or 10 years should be the case unless you live within the M25 belt! In that case, you're well off enough and should be told to change it every year


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

So I took the TT to Audi specialist garage Halifax Auto Tech to have the cambelt + water pump serviced this week. I also got the thermostat replaced and now the temperature is no longer fluctuating which is new to me. Ever since I bought the car the thermostat had been stuck open...

Steve (MD) at Auto Tech also managed to close the gap on the driver side window so the wind noise is gone. All in I paid £490 (£350 cambelt, £145 for stat, basically free window adjustment) which is not bad at all. Top quality service, they showed and talked me through all new parts, showed me the older ones afterwards. Highly recommended garage. 


Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Deformator (May 2, 2021)

I drove 95 thousand kilometers and 14 years of operation, the belt looks fine, but I will change


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

All of this is subjective to other contributing factors, being from the uk this would be frequent long motorway journeys or short start stop town journeys, or a mixture of both. Not to mention any remapping or other modifications that you may do.... some track day the daily driver and/or blast it in a quarter mile at santa pod.

The fact of the matter is that everyones engine is subject to different driving conditions and use....i suspect in the uk Audi have set the 5 year change to try and balance that out (and no doubt make some money on top)

I personally change mine every 5 years, but would not worry about that slipping by a couple of years...its not like the car will stop on the 5 year anniversary of a cambelt. And I do very short journeys, with a couple of 200 mile journeys a year (i will say that the car runs so much smoother after and on longer journeys.

Changing spark plugs ever year is just mental, change them when you get a misfire


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Deformator said:


> I drove 95 thousand kilometers and 14 years of operation, the belt looks fine, but I will change


The old belt (non OEM) hadn't reached breaking point but the teeth were getting flat so it could slip and cause issues. Since there was no record of when it was replaced it's hard to say how many miles it did. 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## cols374 (Nov 7, 2018)

just some advice i had my cambelt water pump etc changed 8000 miles ago by a garage i asked them to use OEM parts and they told they did but i have just found out they used INA cambelt kit which has failed after 8000 miles so would personally make sure dont use that brand the belt has deteriorated and the 2 tensioners have gone i been told wouldnt have done more than a few more miles


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

cols374 said:


> just some advice i had my cambelt water pump etc changed 8000 miles ago by a garage i asked them to use OEM parts and they told they did but i have just found out they used INA cambelt kit which has failed after 8000 miles so would personally make sure dont use that brand the belt has deteriorated and the 2 tensioners have gone i been told wouldnt have done more than a few more miles


It's the tensioners in that kit that are the problem, that's what I had originally bought but mech refused to fit as the tensioner had play in it and is Chinese garbage. Very happy he refused!


----------



## ph123uk (Jan 29, 2019)

Cheers for the info @wsantos - Im in Huddersfield, work in Elland and when I come to the point my cambelt needs replacing I may go with them


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

you're welcome, I'm in Huddersfield too. They're not far from Elland. Ask to speak with Steve. He's a former Audi mechanic who set up the garage a few years ago and a fan of TTs.


----------



## ph123uk (Jan 29, 2019)

Aye, will do unless tackle it myself  - Thankyou.


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

wsantos said:


> When I got my 2008 model the dealer said it had a timing chain not belt. The service book refers to a chain too. Both are wrong. The car now has 65K miles and I had it fully inspected recently by Audi and by my local indy.
> 
> The indy who inspected last said that the cambelt was replaced at some point for a non-oem part as it has no VW logo and the water pump is tight and working as it should. I got full service history but I reckon the belt was replaced by an independent garage by the previous owner as paperwork is missing.
> 
> ...


My 2010 TTS has had it's second belt change, 6 years 16.000 miles since it's first change and yes £550. A total waste of money! however, try selling it, no one will even look at it unless the belts have been changed. The trade in price will be minus £550. I asked for the old parts back and they still look brand new.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

I would just get it done mine said in the service book it had been done but no real invoice.anyone can tick a box so I had it done along with a dsg service so now I know its been done and with proof


----------



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi - I have a 2.0l tdi golf (mk6 2011) and my wife has the same but uprated engine (170bhp) in her TT. Golf is 10.5 years old and 58k on the clock. I've had it 6.5 years (started with 15k miles) and as retired its mostly short journeys with maybe once/twice a week 50 mile round trip on motorway to shopping mall. Anyhow just had cam belt and water pump done by indy (£374) using dealer parts. I think 5 years at low mileage is not worth it. 60k miles seems right for me. 

Just my opinion.


----------

